# Please - I need rescue from binge buying



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
Any suggestions?


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

I completely understand ... I too have tons of yarn ... maybe you can try what I did. Make yourself a goal plan for all of your yarn. Set it all out, figure out what you want to make with each yarn set, bag the yarn and pattern together and get started. The big thing is promise yourself that when all or most of your "stash" is used up then you can purchase something new and exciting. I put a picture of my next yarn purchase in a binder with what I would like to make with it and when I get through most of my stash I buy just the next yarn in my file. Hope you make it through. You have alot of support on this website from alot of amazing knitters. Good Luck, it has worked for me!!


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

I try to be quite disciplined about yarn purchases. I always keep sock yarn stash and cotton dishcloth stash. I don't buy yarn unless I have a pattern in mind. And I keep about 3 wip on the go. I don't allow myself to start a new project until one of the others is completed. That's just me. I would go crazy if I had bags of yarn sitting around.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

You can box it up and sent it here, I will hide it for you and hubby will never find it!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I think the only temporary "cure" is to stop looking while you concentrate on stash-busting. Put some great new patterns together with yarn you already have and focus on beautiful pieces with someone specific in mind. It's a good time to start some wonderful Holiday knitting right now!!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Wouldn't the Ravelry site be good for this? Or would that be too much work?


----------



## pattern piggie (Aug 4, 2012)

My husband suggested a mini-storage in a different name. I think that is what he prefers I would do with my yarn stash. Our basement is full of containers of yarn, and I continue to buy more. I keep the yarn in hopes that when I retire in a year or two, I'll have enough to keep me busy.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

pattern piggie said:


> My husband suggested a mini-storage in a different name. I think that is what he prefers I would do with my yarn stash. Our basement is full of containers of yarn, and I continue to buy more. I keep the yarn in hopes that when I retire in a year or two, I'll have enough to keep me busy.


Pattern Piggie is right, tell you husband that you are just saving for retirement, it is the proper thing to do.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't have ANY solution but have to clear out a lot of yarn because I don't have room for it. I've bagged up 8 kitchen trash bags of yarn that I'm taking to the senior citizen center to donate. My rules of thumb for what to donate and what to keep:
1. If I had the yarn for over 5 years and wasn't thrilled with it anymore it went in the bag.
2. If I had tried to make something more than one time with the yarn and didn't like the result it went in the bag.
3. If it wasn't enough to make a hat or scarf it went in the bag.

So far following these guidelines I've got lots bagged and ready to go for donation. It's still in my garage. I have to made myself load it up and drive. Hope I have the courage.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


Get him hypnotised??


----------



## Deb55 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is what I have been doing and not just for yarn but for embroidery thread and quilt fabric. Its not easy but stay out the of stores/shops. 

Work with what you have and if time allows go through the stash and get rid of what you don't want, you don't have to give it away, you could sell batches to get some of your money back, use the yarn sorting ideas gclemens posted.

I myself stay out of the shops and store if I happen to be going with a friend I leave cash and cards at home so I am not tempted. I am single and still know I have too much and will never use it all.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I have the same problem, I keep buying, but my hint is always buy 1000 to 1200 yards of any yarn you love, that way you will usually have enough for a great pattern you find. of course I have to keep buying more bins to store my growing collection, look at it this way, at least its not drugs altho a yarn high is frequent with me


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I have the same problem, I keep buying, but my hint is always buy 1000 to 1200 yards of any yarn you love, that way you will usually have enough for a great pattern you find. of course I have to keep buying more bins to store my growing collection, look at it this way, at least its not drugs altho a yarn high is frequent with me


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Lately I've been stopping myself from any purchasing by reminding myself that I should be knitting or crocheting instead of obsessing about a new needle set I don't have, or looking at more sock yarn when I should be knitting the sock yarn I already have. So I try to tell my brain to "just shut up and knit". Also I'm attempting to do a more thorough search through the things I already have, before making a purchase. Most times I find I have something that will work, or I get sidetracked into a different project, which works also!


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Then I must be crazy!!!

LOL, Karen


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Me too. Karen


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

I have the same habit! Lets brain storm and think of a way to downsize. Then we can buy more  ME BAD....


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I think most of us have this problem,but i'm lucky I guess my DH dosn;t say anything,you see he also has an addiction,it's called smoking. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wovenform (Jul 30, 2012)

I have so many supplies for the various crafts that I love to do, that I seem to be drowning in wool, fabric, etc. The problem is we underestimate just how long it takes to complete a project and get excited when new techniques, fibres, patterns etc. come along. Best thing is not to look! At least until some of the projects are finished. I am in the same boat - !!!


----------



## triandesigns (Aug 5, 2012)

I know the feeling and it is nice to know I'm not the only one!!! My daughters answer is to come in a couple of weeks with some vacuum bags and sort out what I'm not currently using and vacuum pack them to save space. Hope it works


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Goodness, there are a lot of 'us' aren't there! I too have more yarn than I can use ... and probably have enough to last till I'm 150! Have a list of friends to call to come and collect them if the need arises... as my husband has already said if he survives me, he will drive his truck up to the front door and pack it up and take it to the landfill himself. Knowing him neat freak that he is, he will do it! Whatever!! In the meantime, I am currently keeping busy knitting lei for my 55th class reunion so I am using my stash too! Why worry about it?


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

To let you know how often I visited the LYS, I have been unable 
to go there for quite some time due to various illnesses. The owner of the shop called me to ask if I was ok. Before then I was usually there once a day and bought a pattern and the yarn to go with it! Unfortunately I still have more yarn and patterns to last at least two life times. Oh well my stash is overwhelming, what can I say?


----------



## carioca (Jul 26, 2012)

Suggest you become a binge seller ... I keep my stash in a wardrobe, that way if I run out of space the doors won't close and the yarn falls all over the floor.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


On what does your husband spend his money?

My husband realized 1. I don't need to make anything, 2. I just need to have it, and 3. his hobbies cost more than mine.

I just checked my Excel spreadsheet and, without an update since April 2011, I have over 14,000 yards of yarn. This is skeins only.

It also does not include the hundreds of skeins of embroidery floss.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

This girl really has the best solution for you, I would follow it if I had a DH at my back about my yarn stash. As I live alone I don't need to worry about how much I have (it's tons for sure), but now it is overtaking my living roon. I recently had to purchase 2 x 110litre containers for the yarn in said room, and over flowing bedroom.



Jude2444 said:


> I try to be quite disciplined about yarn purchases. I always keep sock yarn stash and cotton dishcloth stash. I don't buy yarn unless I have a pattern in mind. And I keep about 3 wip on the go. I don't allow myself to start a new project until one of the others is completed. That's just me. I would go crazy if I had bags of yarn sitting around.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

me too...crazy....I have over a hundred skiens...so I just don't go to the store anymore..I will use what I have first... :roll: or at least till I get my car payed off...(Oct.-Nov) but that means I can't even look at a sale paper..cause i won't be able to resist a good sale...what's a person to do :lol:


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

triandesigns said:


> I know the feeling and it is nice to know I'm not the only one!!! My daughters answer is to come in a couple of weeks with some vacuum bags and sort out what I'm not currently using and vacuum pack them to save space. Hope it works


I just vacuum packed all of mine and it works great. Thinking of doing the same with my fabric stash. Can't have to much yarn or fabric or buttons or thread. LOL


----------



## triandesigns (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh yes! Have to confess my " stash" doesn't stop at wool! My craft room is drowning so now is also in my living/bedroom too. At least there is no one else there to complain though so I guess I am fortunate!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I feel your pain!! Start making more stuff and get so busy that you don't have time to keep on buying. I know many times I've had to tell myself...enough!!! So then, I get notice of another wonderful sale...uugghh!!How about selliong some of your stash or giving it away to charities that knit for others like hospital groups?


Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've limited my storage area and I stay out of the shops when that area starts invading the rest of my house. It's a lot of fun for me to listen to what's calling out to me from the spare bedroom and see what I can create!


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


First of all, is this really a problem? Think of the pleasure you get from yarn acquisition! Periodically I buy yarn just because I like it. If I feel any qualms, or if my husband looks askance, I just think about golf. He spends close to $100 just for one round of golf. It's only fair for me to have a hobby too. If I spend that amount, it buys a lot of yarn and gives me long-lasting pleasure, much longer than an afternoon of golf.


----------



## smurf41 (Apr 22, 2012)

just knit one item at atime and just buy enough wool for it 
jean and give some of the wool you have to charity


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

carioca said:


> Suggest you become a binge seller ... I keep my stash in a wardrobe, that way if I run out of space the doors won't close and the yarn falls all over the floor.


Yeah, I agree with carioca. Own your obsession and take charge of it. My mother was a hoarder, and clearing out her house after she passed away last year was one of the most unpleasant and downright painful things I have ever had to do. A yarn/crafting hoarding obsession isn't so bad, I guess, as long as it doesn't hurt your family, but if it's causing friction, it is hurting somebody and you need to get it under control. Has anybody checked the yellow pages for yarn addiction treatment centers? :roll:


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Do some creative thinking--- you must have a better hiding place somewhere in the house.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I like the idea of new yarn new pattern and great needles,for every project and then, there is the Island of left overs.


----------



## runnerbeens (Jul 25, 2012)

I am fighting the addiction too! I have just bagged up a lot of my yarn and put it into the attic, it shocked me seeing it all together, just how much there is!
I also have lots of half finished projects, when I buy new yarn I always want to start on it right away. 

I have decided that I WILL NOT buy any more yarn until I have used up half of it at least! AND - I WILL either finish the projects I have started, or frog them.

(I'm good at making resolutions....not quite so good at keeping them!)


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

I think most creative people have a tendancy to over buy -- maybe this is OK if you have the $$ and the space. 
I really don't have either, and have several different types of crafts I engage in, so I must control it. 

I developed a method for myself called "Catch and release" I have the pleasure of going in a store, picking out things (catch) imagining what they would be nice for, how I might use them, -- I let myself really enjoy it - then I put the items back on the shelf (release). 

Another method is called 'shop at home' -- 
Still another is only replace similar amounts to what you have actually used so that your stash is rotated.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> You can box it up and sent it here, I will hide it for you and hubby will never find it!


Be careful, it could work or something could be knitted or crocheted, haha


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


Tell him its cheaper than a Psychiatrist.


----------



## Little Person (Jul 13, 2012)

Speaking of stash - dozens of bins filled and I still bought at least one more bin full yesterday!!! I know, I can't help myself, but at least it goes to charity when I am done!!!


----------



## Little Person (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh, and those bins are the 66 - 70 quart size!!


----------



## Little Person (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh, and those bins are the 66 - 70 quart size!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Dump him. If the money isn't needed for food or shelter, then you have as much right to spend on what you want as anyone else in the family.


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

Donnabella, from all the wonderful responses I guess you realise you are not the only one in this pickle! I doubt if there is any hobby/passion/addiction that does not generate a 'stash'. 
My current passion [last 12 years or so] is Machine Embroidery, and my stash [apart from a wardrobe full of fabric 'gunnamakes'] is a wall full of Robison Anton Thread. My wonderful hubby built me a cabinet with sliding glass doors capable of holding about 100 spools. I now have that full, with upside down spools in between, and he has built another cabinet, same size, which is also stacked with upright and upside down spools. Not to mention the boxes of metallic thread, and special cotton threads I have stowed away in drawers.
Hubby's workshop, to the uninitiated, is a maze of tools, w.i.p's and u.f.o's, so he has no reason to criticise me.
If your hubby hasn't already got a hobby ... try to get him involved in something ... he's sure to collect his own personal 'stash'.
In desperation, you could always donate some of your wool to Wraps with Love ... my Group has a big box of donated wool, just waiting to be knitted by eager volunteers.
Others have given you better advice than mine ... see which idea grabs you and go for it. Otherwise, relax and enjoy!
Lotsa Joy!
Sally


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

Incidentally, I have only come back to knitting [Wraps with Love] in the last 3 or 4 months, and you wouldn't believe the stash of 'leftover' 'gunna-knit' yarn that I have, and I'm sure it's duo-gender, because it keeps growing!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

We all have that much yarn!!!!! The yarnmakers LOVE IT! I celebrated my 80th birthday in June and I told my friends I prayed that I would live long enough to use up all the yarn. That will never happen because I I keep buying more!!!!


Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


I have three reactions to your situation. First, try to buy only when you have a clear project in mind. Buying yarn on sale is not saving money if you are not using the yarn. Maybe it's better to buy full price from a store where you can return the yarn - even if there is a window of 2 weeks only. It would take care of your impulsive buying. This solution helps me. Finally, about complaining husbands - tell them that you are the livin-artist (artist in residence). You may not earn money, but the money spent on this goes toward gifts, charity, entertainement and mostly nouriture for your soul. Some people play golf (not cheap), some buy loto tickets, attend expensive sport events or music...all ephemeral. What you create contribute to life and the soul. You are a role model for your children . You are a contributor to your community. It's part of your full time job. It's your role in the family. Try to tell them this. If they don't understand this,,, it's their problem, not yours. Keep kntting.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Knit something for the old geezer.......er........ah...... your husband!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL

Tell him if he doesn't like your hobby....... you could change to bar-hopping!

Teach him how to knit! Or teach him to make hats on looms!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

i had the same problem,i sorted my wool into bags,one bag to give away,one to sell ,one to keep.when i see wool i would like to buy,i touch it feel it,then put it back.i don t buy it & won t be buying until my stash has gone.i would rather have the space in my house & not the wool.i just have one big bag of wool now,that i can keep tidy under my bed.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I just love the idea of bagging the project, yarn, needles and pattern together. I am in the middle of sorting yarn and I am going to stop what I am doing and start this. so much easier than looking at all that yarn and wondering why you bought in the first place. Have no husband to complain and I am enjoying my freedom from citizism. I am loving my yarn and my knitting and crocheting. It is therapy and everyone loves my gifts especially the wash cloths. I haven't had so much fun since I was a child and first learned to knit at my mother's knee. That being said, I am impulsive and need to rein it in. Thanks for your input.


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

How's this for another idea ???
Buy yourself a spinning wheel and spin your own yarn!!
The only problem I have with this - and I've been spinning since the early 1970s - is that I see patterns for sweaters etc. and have to go off and buy another couple of kilos of fleece to spin and dye ready for the next knitting pattern!
I find spinning almost more satisfying for the 'soul' than actually knitting the garment - and if you end up with more homespun than you can use there's usually someone who will take it off your hands!
Cheers
Ainslie.


----------



## MrsCrafty (Jul 25, 2012)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


You are not alone. It might be best not to buy yarn without a specific project in mind. There's always the danger of not having enough to complete the project & then being unable to find more. When I first started knitting, I bought yarn like mad. Ended up with a lot I couldn't use. My daughter (also a knitter) took some, but the rest I donated to the local Girls Incorporated. I still cringe to think of all the money I wasted.

There are many creative ways to hide yarn. Kitchen cabinets, lingerie drawer, garage, file cabinet.

If you buy yarn at local shops like Michaels, Hobby Lobby, local yarn shop, don't go there anymore. If you order it online, remove the websites from your computer.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Here is a thought. Try to buy only items that can be returned. When you get it home, take another look at it.
Ask yourself if you need it now. Could you use the money for something else. Many times it's the desire to purchase something that gets us in trouble.

When you are in the store, put what you like in your basket and get acquainted with it. Do you need it today?
Would you give it as a gift to another knitter?
How do you feel when you buy some new yarn?

Would you consider selling some of your yarn on e-bay?
Would you teach some children to knit or crochet and use some of your stash? How about knitting for charity?
Would your husband start knitting with you? Would you consider selling some of your items on Esty. Great scarfs are always popular. They are easy to make and make great gifts. 

Thanks to this site, the only yarn I have purchased this year is some dishie to make spa cloths for gifts. After that I will finish a shawl and a vest that I started a couple of years ago and then try something new.

Don't be too hard on yourself. Creative people need to do just what you do.
Find the pleasure in it and have fun. Please share if you decide to do something new with your stash.


----------



## Sandra956 (Jul 29, 2012)

This is what I did. I organized all my yarn, still some in a cupboard. Sigh. I combed through some of my pattern stash and started a crochet sweater. I purchased new yarn but both projects are going well. I also donated some "what was I thinking" yarn.


----------



## dottyw (Aug 1, 2011)

No, you are not crazy, you are just a knitter. You might relate to this quote from Stephanie Pearl-McPhee:

"The world is full of knitters who are driven to collect yarn by an inner voice that tells them there will never be enough. They have more yarn than they could ever use in a lifetime, even if they quit their jobs and knit full-tme until they died. The world is full of nonknitters who think this is odd."


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

I also buy a lot of yarn but only on sale-yesterday my yarn shop had one of the biggest sales ever-it is also going on today when she is going to sell as much as you can fit in a bag for a small price-yeterday I bought yarn that was $ 10.00 a skien marked down to $2.00 and some $28.00 to $5.00 some nice wool for 50 cents and the best buy for me was my grandaughter had picked out a scarf in the Knit Simple magizine that she asked me to make her-well when i priced the yarn out it was $29.00 a skien but only needed one skien but still too much for me plus I would have to buy the needles as they are a size 35 which who has those -I just told her last week that the price was way to high for that scarf and I sure don't want to knit with those baseball bats but yesterday it was 50% off so you know I had to get them-well my husband is so good getting up this morning he says " lets go out for breakfast and stop by the yarn shop and see what you can get-So how do I stop??? its going to be a good day!!


----------



## triandesigns (Aug 5, 2012)

I like that a lot!!!


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

Several years ago, I had a number of projects started and lying around. I made a rule that I had to finish two before I could start anything new. I cut down on the mess, and still got to enjoy contemplating new projects. I still find a lot of satisfaction in making something completely from stash without having to buy anything.

As for telling your husband you should get to spend as much on your hobby as he does on his: it only works if his hobby costs very much. My husband runs, and spends a lot lets on his shoes and clothes than I spend on knitting and crafts, both in regards to money and time.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Some people collect things like figurines, dolls, etc. I "collect" yarn.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

we are all in the same boat we will all sink together lol can you not knit or crochet something nice for somebody he wants to give a gift to i make a lot for charity or for others my girlfriend has her grand daughter in from out of the province so i crochet her a dog coffee sleeve she was so happy she decided it might make a nice bracelet so i told her i would i will give it to her this week my hubby thought that was so cute he loves it when i make a child happy or anyone else i too have to lower my stash but whenever i think i have it under control i lose it and buy more lol


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

pattern piggie said:


> My husband suggested a mini-storage in a different name. I think that is what he prefers I would do with my yarn stash. Our basement is full of containers of yarn, and I continue to buy more. I keep the yarn in hopes that when I retire in a year or two, I'll have enough to keep me busy.


Trouble is when you retire you have more time to knit but you also have more time to shop and find all those bargains you can't resist. It's a vicious circle.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

All around rule for our house since downsizing -

Anything going in must have an equal amount going out

This helps me decide if I really want whatever it is I'm looking at because I have to decide what to get rid of first before I bring it home.

Just donated a huge bag of yarn and another of fabric to a Craig's list person because of recent amazing sale at Joann's. lol


----------



## m. jean (May 20, 2011)

I have many boxes filled with yarn that I bought just because they were bargains. I have a lot of fancy yarns (one or two of a kind). Am not very creative. Can't think of a way to use them. I keep making socks, hats and afghans, giving them to anyone who admires them! Am glad I don't have a husband telling me I spend too much on yarn.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Make small afghans to cover your legs in the winter.... make some as gifts.... I have given away three of them.... My friends love receiving a "surprise package".


----------



## Poof (Apr 6, 2012)

I took all the worsted weight, found a simple hat pattern, and so far have knitted over 30 kids hats for charity. I used up small pieces of yarn on brims and matching pompoms with the body in another color. They are really cute, work up quickly, and fun to do.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I do the same. I really think it is about the thrill of fining a new great yarn or color. So you need to find another outlet for that need. I am one to talk as I have not found one yet. LOL


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Your husband will be impressed with your creative results and will be amazed that you are using up so many different yarns. Before long, he will be going out and BUYING YOU SOME!

LOL


----------



## k2p3-knit on (May 1, 2012)

I was going to say "And you came here?" where so many knitters with stashes (like me) go online! 

Looks like there are some disciplined knitters here after all.

If you are just crazy to knit without thinking--I just drove past a utility pole wearing a striped sweater. All by it's lonely self. It's another hot-and-humid summer here. Hummm


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Find a better hiding place.


----------



## lortuc (Jul 26, 2011)

the only cure i have is to stop knitting.i was addicted to yarn a few years ago .i had knitted for perhaps 50 years and sickened myself of it,so stopped.miraculously the yarn addiction also stopped.however since starting to knit again the last couple of years i have also got my yarn addiction back.the attic is full .big gardening bags are full.big storage bags are full.my other half has given up on me now.which would you prefer.a yarn stash or no knitting lol xx


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


....................................
I bought some bins, about 3, that oughta do it I thought....well try 17 bins!!!! Once I began to organize my yarn in clear plastic bins to see what's inside.... and saw what I had, I stopped buying. If something catches my eye in one of my bins I put it in a basket in front of me so that I know I have another project waiting to go. "knitswap" is a Yahoo group and you can join and sell your yarn too. I know the feeling!


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

I have the same problem. Just can't pass up a SALE.
The other day, I intended to stop at AC Moore to see what they had that was on sale/new/different. Well, as I was
driving in that direction I said to myself,"Why don't I forget about this for today? I really don't NEED anything here and I already have too many WIP's anyway." By the time I got thru talking to myself, I had driven on by and I have to say, I was just a little bit proud of myself. In truth, the only thing saving me is being a neat freak. I hate clutter


----------



## jeans yarn (May 16, 2011)

And she came here to ask how to solve a yarn addiction?????????


----------



## carolwhite993 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have the same problem! I find myself sneaking my purchases in when DH is out. My only solution is to stay away, but when I hear a LYS is having a sale, wild horses can't keep me away! So It isn't much of a solution. I find myself drifting to stores when I feel anxious or stressed. I am seeing a therapist for my anxiety and have addressed this binge problem. I am not suggesting this for everyone, but one thing she suggested was to set aside a certain amount of money per week/ month for these purchases. This way you don't feel guilty as it is your "reward" for doing what ever you do all week and it helps to set some limits! I am still a work in progress!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


Donnabellah if you have yarn to spare :mrgreen: I'd be glad to pay for postage to send some my way. Let's talk on PM.


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't we yarn users know it! hahahahaha
I can find something every time I hit a Joannes or Michaels! hahaha I have bins of yarn in the basement, now i have my sister crocheting and she does the same! hahahaahah
We are addicts, lets face it! 
Happy knitting!


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


I make myself actually look at the stash I already have. That is a pretty good reality check. I do have budget problems. I just can not let myself be careless with money. That fact keeps me thinking also. I think about the projects I have lined up to do and I think about the time it is going to take to get them done. Usually that gets me to leave my money in my purse. I run into exceptions; like when I see a good sale but even that is now becoming something I have to be careful about- money and storage space really are limited!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> I think most of us have this problem,but i'm lucky I guess my DH dosn;t say anything,you see he also has an addiction,it's called smoking. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Same here. LOL


----------



## Babette Accorti (Aug 5, 2012)

Make something for your husband I find him bragging about my talents and showing of HIS afghan. Socks are next on the list when he gives me the eye


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


Make yourself a promise and write it on paper,,,,make a project,,,than you can buy same amount you used. Sort all the other stuff,,,put in ziplock bags with pattern attached and start knitting !!! If you're busy knitting,,you won't be out buying. Find a special place to knit,,,take a lunch or snack and enjoy an afternoon. Ones you get comfy you won't want to get up to shop !!!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

You could do what I plan on doing with some of mine. Sell it! This site has a great classified section and just try selling what you think you won't use in small batches.


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

I will only buy yarn if it is on sale
I have enough yarn to last me forever
I give leftovers to a lady which knits mitts for the needy


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


You're asking us? What in the world makes you think a bunch with the same 'problem' could possibly be of any help? And I say that those without a knitting gene should put a lid on it. We are a generous lot -- clothe our families, give to charities, often even willing to sell our finished projects to supplement the family income -- so the DH, wringing his hands, should just give it up already!

(I love my single life


----------



## Achef (Jun 30, 2012)

Great post and suggestions! I took a good hard look at my stash yesterday and realized its time to knit. I've imposed my own stop-shop for a while. Made a deal, I want half of what I have gone before more comes in. I created a "rule" for incoming emails that tempt me - created a folder they alll go into for now so they are not right in my face every morning! When I get to goal I will really enjoy buying some new stuff rather than feeling guilty about it and that's worth the effort.


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

Whilst this isn't directly related to your topic..it comes pretty close. You may find it interesting. Below is my response..an effort to rationlise.


Main -> Oh no! Another pattern! (go to message)	Aug 3, 12 13:34:27


I'm enjoying this thread enormously, am laughing lots at our antics
Main -> Oh no! Another pattern! (go to message)	Aug 3, 12 09:53:53

I can relate to this...BIG TIME! DH is a radio amateur, reborn photographer, big boys toys collector..need I say more? He's very supportive of my knitting stuff and I hasten to add that what follows is entirely my initiative with no harrying from DH.

The real problem ladies, whether we've got 5 or 50 folders, is not the patterns. I've convinced myself it's a primeval hoarding instinct...post WW2 background (ourselves or children of), need for comfort and/or survival. I freely admit I'd feel my day was incomplete without some sort of knitting fix. So what to do?

At the beginning of this year, I gave myself a stiff talking to and made myself realise and understand that I would need at least 9 lives to come anywhere near knitting the amount of patterns I have amassed. Like many or most of you, the my prolific pattern cornucupia is closely linked to (I'm whispering now) my stash. Managing patterns and stash was stealing productive knitting time. I'd reached an impasse. Drastic cirumstances require radical treatment. 

After my quivering and shivering with angst, I decided that there would have to be a cull of drastic proportion and that I would buy no more yarn until I'd made significant inroads on my existing stock. Easy words!

It took me until Springtime to get head and heart into gear, ie. accustomed to the trauma. The lady was not for turning! I've made real progress. All is relative! 

Have reduced hard copy patterns in ringbinders by approx 20%, recycling the paper for more pattern if only 1 side printed (never say die!). About 20% of stash given to charity or sold. Sky high feel good factor. Am now awaiting delivery of Namaste Monroe knitting tote and circular needle organiser from my 
sale proceeds. 

Have only bought contrasting texture yarn in sale to make cuffs on a jacket/cardigan. Am finishing my wips and my knitting horizon is clear(er). Cull has also been extended to clothing, utensils, crockery, garden gear et alia which hasn't seen active service for a VERY LONG TIME. We're very fortunate to have a charity nearby with a huge site where they accept anything and everything. 

My vision of 'success' is coming into play, slowly yet surely. Here's my starter list of some of the benefits:

Much less time managing stash, sorting patterns, retired clothing, household items etc.
Greater awareness of how surplus can benefit others 
Established some guidelines and criteria to avoid repetition (deserves a new post)
Sense of liberation 
More time to enjoy and choose projects..and more patterns!
More time for KP

Yet to come:

Another cull as new season yarns arrive
A 5 day Knitting Retreat in October with money I haven't spent on yarn etc. in the last 7 months
Planning what I'm going to do 2-5 projects in advance. More focus = greater production. 

Phew! I didn't realise I was going to say so much. Congratulations if you've hung in until now! Thank you for going the distance


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> You can box it up and sent it here, I will hide it for you and hubby will never find it!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Ah, yes, I inderstand. I just ordered several skeins of sock yarn from Jo-anne's even though I have a large tote filled with yarn for just that purpose. I couldn't resist the sale. In my own defense, I DO occasionally sell socks for a good price AND I use them for gifts as well, so I get no complaints from my husband about the money; he just occasionally rolls his eyes at the amount of space it all takes up!!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a plastic container full of skeins of yarn. In this container I have tried to put patterns next to certain yarns. I also have two small wooden containers full of scrap yarn for misc projects. I have tried not to go into yarn stores that may tempt me! I am only 47, but I feel that I have enough yarn to last a life time!


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

If you can bear to part with any of it, offer it for sale on a site such as Ravelry.


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

Cant help you with your problem as I have the same condition I dont think there is a cure. LOL


----------



## Clown Around (Feb 25, 2012)

I have just moved to a much smaller home. All of the yarn I gave away went to the recreation department of long term care settings.


----------



## magicgal (Mar 28, 2012)

nanad said:


> I also buy a lot of yarn but only on sale-yesterday my yarn shop had one of the biggest sales ever-it is also going on today when she is going to sell as much as you can fit in a bag for a small price-yeterday I bought yarn that was $ 10.00 a skien marked down to $2.00 and some $28.00 to $5.00 some nice wool for 50 cents and the best buy for me was my grandaughter had picked out a scarf in the Knit Simple magizine that she asked me to make her-well when i priced the yarn out it was $29.00 a skien but only needed one skien but still too much for me plus I would have to buy the needles as they are a size 35 which who has those -I just told her last week that the price was way to high for that scarf and I sure don't want to knit with those baseball bats but yesterday it was 50% off so you know I had to get them-well my husband is so good getting up this morning he says " lets go out for breakfast and stop by the yarn shop and see what you can get-So how do I stop??? its going to be a good day!!


Your Husband sound like mine he keeps feeding my habit too (at least it's not food he's feeding me)
My husband's hobby costs more than mine. He loves DIY and has far too many tools .... I started him on his obsession by saying it's cheaper if you buy those 2 together they're on special you'll want that other tool for the other project your going to do.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is a great rule to use. I went and bought 800yds of the nicest yarn to make a vest for my husband. I went home and saw my pattern and I needed 1050yds so I had to take it back. and get something else.. Its beautiful yarn too but the more I look at it the more I like it for the Stevieland shawls...LOL If I had followed this idea of yours it would of saved me a lot of time. I think this is why we have so much yarn. Theres very limited ideas with such a variety and not enough for 1 project. So we buy more.. 
I do like the idea of sorting through your yarn and have specific ideas of what you want to do with it.. maybe if you got your yarn out to play more often it would help curb your need to buy more.. maybe start out with piles for different catagories like Baby items, Socks, Cardigans, Blankets and then go in each of those areas and seperate them out into different projects.. I don't have nearly as much yarn as you do but I do have material and patterns like crazy.. I love to get it all out and look at what I have. It would also be a great idea to toss all odd balls into a bag and then you can make a crazy blanket.. 'Stash Buster' lol maybe hubby would be happier if he knew you had a plan for some of the yarn...



retirednelda said:


> I have the same problem, I keep buying, but my hint is always buy 1000 to 1200 yards of any yarn you love, that way you will usually have enough for a great pattern you find. of course I have to keep buying more bins to store my growing collection, look at it this way, at least its not drugs altho a yarn high is frequent with me


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry, I can't help because I do the same. I have enough patterns to knit until I am 200, & still I can't stop. I bought enough yarn to last at least 5 years when I retired early 3 years ago (to have yarn to knit untilI I start collecting my pension). I knit a lot, & yet every time I sell a knitted item in my shop on etsy I use the money to get a new fix (buy more yarn).
Fortunately, my husband does not discourage me because he sees how happy it makes me & he seems fascinated by my knitting & loves the sweaters & socks I knit him.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I have been stashing too, but I usually have a pattern or project in mind. My husband is not happy either. My favorite yarn site is dbny., as they have the best prices, and specials. So you are not alone.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I have the most amazing husband in the world. He knows I am addicted and when th boxes come, he just hands them to me and says "more yarn" no criticism. We just got back from Alaska where I scored some beautiful yarn 70% wool, 30% dog fur. It cost more than I usually spend on a skein of yarn, (I got three), but hubby just said, if you want it, buy it. I just love him!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

quick, clone him and send him to south central Kentucky , so he can teach my dh how to react, and have the same attitude, lol


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


Tell him that your yarn buying is better than buying alcohol if you were an alcoholic. (I am 31 years sober and the yarn is so much better than the alternative).

Get a group of knitters together and tackle that yarn mountain and knit up something for charity. It is not too early to start on Christmas presents for the needy.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Tell him that your yarn buying is better than buying alcohol if you were an alcoholic. (I am 31 years sober and the yarn is so much better than the alternative).

Get a group of knitters together and tackle that yarn mountain and knit up something for charity. It is not too early to start on Christmas presents for the needy.[/quote]

Great answer! Your picture is just awesome - where is that taken?


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

WOW! Good for you. Love your list of things accomplished.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

You are asking the wrong group of people!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sharmend said:


> Tell him that your yarn buying is better than buying alcohol if you were an alcoholic. (I am 31 years sober and the yarn is so much better than the alternative).
> 
> Get a group of knitters together and tackle that yarn mountain and knit up something for charity. It is not too early to start on Christmas presents for the needy.


Great answer! Your picture is just awesome - where is that taken?[/quote]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hi Sharmend, I found my avatar picture when I was surfing the net so I am not sure. It reminded me of Iceland where they have planted fields and hillsides with lupines to keep the soil erosion down.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

yes we all are guilty at some point, lol


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I know that someone else may have said this...but here goes. Just this weekend, I reorganized my "small" stash. Obviously that is my assessment  Anyway, I gathered lots of yarn from the resale shops in town and have kept the natural fiber yarns and separated out the acrylic...Redheart, Caron, etc.

I put them into three categories: dark colors, light colors and baby.

My goal this fall is to start a knitting/crochet group at my church and I am going to use this yarn as a start-up for the group to work on charity projects, etc.

My other yarn is all natural fibers, wool mostly, but a few special skeins of angora blend, bamboo, a precious few silks, and cashmeres.

These I am going to use for my projects: gifts, warm things for me and husband.

I am currently planning to knit a shawl for Doctors without Borders to auction.

This is the way that I have justified my stash.

I probably will never stop completely with my collection, but I have put a hold on the resale shop buys for now.

Take care everyone...all of us can't be insane...

So happy Knitting, Crocheting, Tatting, etc.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I quit looking and stay from the yarn sections in stores and local yarn shops. It's the only think that works for me.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I concur.



cydneyjo said:


> Dump him. If the money isn't needed for food or shelter, then you have as much right to spend on what you want as anyone else in the family.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


Have a yard sale/garage sale or post on Craig's list. Donate some to church sale, seniors. Or make hats or blankets for donation to charities, chemo patients, lap robes for seniors, or hospitals, pet pads for humane society or SPCA. Post on KP classifieds some one would love to have all that yarn.


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

Damama said:


> Donnabellah said:
> 
> 
> > Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> ...


Since you live in Sparks, do you shop at Jimmie Beans Wool?
I get their emails and follow on twitter, but haven't bought anything. They seen to be pretty expensive. Would love to
see the shop though.


----------



## skeinstress (Jun 24, 2012)

I guess I stay in control because I have a fear of not buying enough yarn without a pattern in mind. I just worked on my stash this past week and only filled one of those hanging shoe bags from the Container Store. I was kind of proud of myself.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Hold him precious to your heart!!

In August 2000 my DH and I went on a cruise to Alaska ... we did 4 excursions, and had a blast.

Six months later, my beloved died in my arms - he was diagnosed with Esophageal Cancer in July 1998, had his esophagus removed in August 1998 and in 1999 did chemo and radiation and brachytherapy - and died in my arms in 
February 2001. He was 55 years old.

He loved how excited I got when coming home with a skein of yarn or a 1/4 yard of fabric.



pattibe said:


> I have the most amazing husband in the world. He knows I am addicted and when th boxes come, he just hands them to me and says "more yarn" no criticism. We just got back from Alaska where I scored some beautiful yarn 70% wool, 30% dog fur. It cost more than I usually spend on a skein of yarn, (I got three), but hubby just said, if you want it, buy it. I just love him!


----------



## DEB5217 (Apr 13, 2011)

that is exactly the reasoning I used when buying tons of yarn. And you know what? I retired in May and have been using from my stash! Of course over the last 2 years I aquired a taste for the "good" stuff and I have tons of "cheaper" yarn. I have been making small cage mats for the spca. They love them and so appreciate them.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Hold him precious to your heart!!

In August 2000 my DH and I went on a cruise to Alaska ... we did 4 excursions, and had a blast.

Six months later, my beloved died in my arms - he was diagnosed with Esophageal Cancer in July 1998, had his esophagus removed in August 1998 and in 1999 did chemo and radiation and brachytherapy - and died in my arms in 
February 2001. He was 55 years old.

He loved how excited I got when coming home with a skein of yarn or a 1/4 yard of fabric.



pattibe said:


> I have the most amazing husband in the world. He knows I am addicted and when th boxes come, he just hands them to me and says "more yarn" no criticism. We just got back from Alaska where I scored some beautiful yarn 70% wool, 30% dog fur. It cost more than I usually spend on a skein of yarn, (I got three), but hubby just said, if you want it, buy it. I just love him!


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

Wow! What great ideas and projects. I love to give things I have made to someone in need or to a charity cause. Makes me feel good twofold.... I have the satisfaction of knitting and giving.


dragonflylace said:


> I know that someone else may have said this...but here goes. Just this weekend, I reorganized my "small" stash. Obviously that is my assessment  Anyway, I gathered lots of yarn from the resale shops in town and have kept the natural fiber yarns and separated out the acrylic...Redheart, Caron, etc.
> 
> I put them into three categories: dark colors, light colors and baby.
> 
> ...


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

Find a better hiding place!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Hide it better. Do whatever it takes to keep peace! That's my philosophy!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I do most of my shoping online as it can be difficult to get out. Hence my problem is all the yarn sales arrive in my inbox. But, I have decided that I cannot buy any more yarn until I use up some of what I have, or go through it (again) and find a new home for it. This is proving to be as difficult as quiting smoking was, but I'm determined to not spend money on yarn I might never use. Wish me luck friends.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Bea, that's how I was with Zulily...such good buys and cute clothes. Now when it arrives in my inbox, I delete it without opening it. Saves a lot of money!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Post on KP classifieds some one would love to have all that yarn.[/quote]

Good idea!!! A treasure for someone on here, and a little cash for you!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I made up my mind to stop binge buying and use up my stash. I am into the 8th month of "recovery" and have only back slided once to buy fun fur to make Gypsycream's new dog. I have made two alligator scarfs, one baby sweater, hat, booties set, two 5-hour baby sweaters, four pair of nuffie mittens. Currently working on a wine bottle cozy. Can't see a dent in stash yet but I am determined. Forgot to mention, two guppy hats and one small mouth bass hat


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

i make myself knit one project a day...today i did two..2 dishcloths and a few rows so far on my baby sweater....


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Bettye said:


> Damama said:
> 
> 
> > Donnabellah said:
> ...


Jimmy Beans is about 3 miles from me. I do go there for needles, I love their store. Their yarn is a little pricey for me, I did buy some lovely yarn there for my first ruffled scarf for my granddaughter. It turned out so beautiful. 
The people there are so nice, they make you feel special as soon as you walk in the door. 
Maybe after I use some of my stash. I will reward me with some lovely yarn from there. I do love to go and browse there.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok, here's my addiction fix. Whenever I see a new yarn that I "just can't live without" (which seems to be alot), I tell myself this: If you want 6 skeins of the new yarn, then you have to use up 12 skeins of your stash ... so whatever the amount of the new yarn I want to buy, I have to use double that amount of my stash ... This has been working extremely well for me. I get to use my stash and still get the excitement of getting something new!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Maybe we should start a yarn buyer's anonymous


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Promise your husband you will not buy any more until you've knitted up most of what you have. Knit all your Xmas presents, knit him things he'd love, knit for charity, knit for yourself and friends. DO NOT BUY ANY MORE YARN!


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

i have also had to stop going into shops and buying more wool you have to be really tough on yourself if you dont want to be buying any more yarn i have balls of yarn and cones stashed all over the house but i now have to get knitting to get my stash down just enough so that my DH notices the differance then when he does that means i can go and get more on the quiet of course


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

You are bound to get a lot of responses from this post! So many people here justify their huge stashes by saying we owe it to ourselves, etc. But to me, it seems ridiculous to buy what you don't need or have the time to use. I, too, have had your problem, but here are some suggestions that help me keep my addiction in control:
1) only let yourself buy more yarn when you have completed a project
2) don't buy unless you know what you are going to make and how much yarn it will take
3) take stock of what you have already, and what you really need that will be of the most benefit (around your home, for your wardrobe, etc.)
4) resist looking at all the emails from yarn companies and actually create instead

I hope this helps. I haven't bought any new yarn in almost a year. Not long ago I went in our LYS, drooled a lot, and walked out with only a new Addi cable needle. Resisting temptation makes you feel so strong!


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

ive not been knitting long and already i have a huge box of yarn mainly from turkey where its soooo cheap i just cant resist lol but i dont drink or smoke so thats my little treat for myself...well thats what i tell hubby lol


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

never been to turkey just buy all wool in uk but i agree with you i dont smoke and only drink occasionally so i can buy wool if i want to as long as i have a project in mind


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


Try to make sure that what your DH finds are yarns for items you're going to make for HIM!! LOL Surely he wouldn't fuss so much if he knew that you were thinking of him as you were knitting...and buying!! And, find better places to "hide" your other purchases! :lol:


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

knittingwitch said:


> never been to turkey just buy all wool in uk but i agree with you i dont smoke and only drink occasionally so i can buy wool if i want to as long as i have a project in mind


nor me but i get it posted they have a garage sale on a tues ill try n find the ink ...ok postage may seem expensive but if you divide by the amount of wool you have its still cheap i dont go mad just a few packs each week

ive managed to find this link sign up to there emails and your get the bargain basement mail which i norm get on a monday

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/promotion just click on the drop down bar for pounds sterling

heres a example http://www.yarn-paradise.com/acryl_lurex_superfine


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

gclemens, good luck with the 'courage' to "load up and go", if I can do it, you can. I got rid of lots of old yarn(back to the 50's) and haven't looked back (or missed it). Now for the fabric . . .


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

will check out the links thankyou


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Damama, I am so jealous. Jimmy Beans used to be in Truckee, but had moved to Reno by the time I was aware of it and had the time to go. Now, I order from them, but have never been. Maybe if I get to Truckee again, I will go over the mountain and go there.


----------



## Blumoon (Mar 23, 2012)

I can relate. I have an insatiable desire for more yarn. Money is really tight for us. Instead of feeling deprived I look at what I already have and feel grateful. It's all about perspective for me. I really don't understand this compulsion for more,more, more but I don't have to act on it.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


----------



## lyndapenny (Aug 10, 2011)

I like your guideline on what to keep and give away. I was doing something like that, but had no concrete guidelnes. This will be helpful to me.  One more to add to the guideline, once yarn is in the bag to give away - don't look in the bag again.

Lynda Penny



Chrissy said:


> Donnabellah said:
> 
> 
> > Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh Dear,,,, what a dilemna.. IF the yarn is really causing a problem with DH, do make an attempt to use up some of your stash. You might also need to have a discussion about "discretionary funds". You should certainly have some money that is for use as you see fit and then you can decide if a new purchase is OK...

I don't have a problem with DH, but I am beginning to have a problem with *me*. I have not had any time in the past several months to pay attention to my craft area and the mess, over abundance of stuff, is beginning to be parylizing.....I *do* need to make some sense of it all and possibly reduce it so that I have the space and incentive to actually work on some of the projects.... I do know that there will always be something new I want to try or a hole in my stash that means I can't do a particular project.... and that is OK. I am not swearing off all buying.... but a little common sense and a concerted effort to use some stuff up is definitely in order. If I get really brave, I'll post pictures and you all can keep me on the straight and narrow... I would be so embarassed to reveal my mess......


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> Ok, here's my addiction fix. Whenever I see a new yarn that I "just can't live without" (which seems to be alot), I tell myself this: If you want 6 skeins of the new yarn, then you have to use up 12 skeins of your stash ... so whatever the amount of the new yarn I want to buy, I have to use double that amount of my stash ... This has been working extremely well for me. I get to use my stash and still get the excitement of getting something new!! Good Luck!!


Hi, love your name...I, too, am having fun! But...I think we need to start an addiction club for binge buying! We coould call it BB (since AA is already taken!) Sorry, I'm told I have a weird sense of humor! I try to laugh my way through life, life is tough, we could cry all day everyday, & I choose NOT to...Judy


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Blumoon said:


> I can relate. I have an insatiable desire for more yarn. Money is really tight for us. Instead of feeling deprived I look at what I already have and feel grateful. It's all about perspective for me. I really don't understand this compulsion for more,more, more but I don't have to act on it.


what a lovely way to put it i feel greedy now but your right we should be thankful for what we got


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

lyndapenny said:


> I like your guideline on what to keep and give away. I was doing something like that, but had no concrete guidelnes. This will be helpful to me. One more to add to the guideline, once yarn is in the bag to give away - don't look in the bag again.
> 
> Lynda Penny
> 
> ...


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

jconard said:


> lyndapenny said:
> 
> 
> > I like your guideline on what to keep and give away. I was doing something like that, but had no concrete guidelnes. This will be helpful to me. One more to add to the guideline, once yarn is in the bag to give away - don't look in the bag again.
> ...


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

gypsie said:


> Bea, that's how I was with Zulily...such good buys and cute clothes. Now when it arrives in my inbox, I delete it without opening it. Saves a lot of money!


It is painful though to delete them without looking, but it is getting easier.


----------



## knitonepurlone (Mar 27, 2011)

I was reading this site and seeing all the good buys at Joann's and didn't need yarn, but went in again about a week ago. I find it very difficult to pass up yarn when it is 4-5-6-7dollar/skein yarn on sale for 1.97 or 97cents. After leaving Joann's this last time, I determined that I really have a problem and need to stop buying yarn, Unless needed for a specific project, until my stash is used up. My husband thinks I have more yarn then the yarn store!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

jconard said:


> jconard said:
> 
> 
> > lyndapenny said:
> ...


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

Well based on the fact that this subject has over 10 pages of responses, we could probably organize a 12 step program for those of us who are yarn hoarders.

I love textiles and have more than just yarn. Last time I needed to thin out, I donated the unwanted to a church prayer shawl program. Then I organized my stash into colors and types. I also bought more containers which were promptly filled.

I figure that since I don't spend money to drink, smoke, or gamble, which might affect my health, (No offense to those who do), my habit can be yarn buying. I believe there will come a time where if I have some left, I will donate it to anyone who wants it. For now I can think of a bunch of projects for my stash.

One other vice I have is that I go on amazon and buy knitting books...

Hello, my name is Faye and I am a yarn hoarder...


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

my names jane and im a yarn n button hoarder haha


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

i buy yarn from e-bay mostly. now, that i have an ample stash i only bid on yarn for up to $1.25 per 50 gram skein(with very few exceptions) i have noticed that, not only am i using the yarn up faster now than i am buying it, but i don't feel as guilty when i pay 87 cents for a skein of silk bamboo yarn. plus, although i check on e-bay every day, there isn't always something to purchase, that falls within my price range.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Shall we talk about stashs, I have a five by five room off my great room. I choose it to store my yarn. This room has a eight foot ceiling. I have tote on three walls from ceilimg to floor. Bag of yarn on the floor. I think my problem is at one time I did not have the funds to buy. So when I seen a sale I purchase. I have been retired two years now and my yarn is my companion. The pass two weeks has been so hard for I have had surgery on my rught hand. I have tryed but the pain is to great. So Little People see my story. Meditation601 I turn 70 this year and hope I live long enought to use my stash up too. Knitting Linda my advice to you is each time he goes to golf, you with draw $100 find you a mason jar and start you another kind of stash. My husband hunts and fish very expensive hobbies,
We have a Boat in the water behind the house, He has a closet as large as mind with hunting gear. Tit for Tat.Hope you can read. My name is Betty I am a hoarder...


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lol u know i have that problem too,, i have yarn in my bedroom and yarn out in the liveing room,, and yarn out in the car.. just bought a huge amount the other day at walmart for 50 cents a skien so im over loaded.. but not quite near a good stash.. im being laid off in 6 months so im trying to save up  Good luck!!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Lol u know i have that problem too,, i have yarn in my bedroom and yarn out in the liveing room,, and yarn out in the car.. just bought a huge amount the other day at walmart for 50 cents a skien so im over loaded.. but not quite near a good stash.. im being laid off in 6 months so im trying to save up  Good luck!!


50 cents a skein! Ohhhhh, I'm turning green with envy! How lucky were you to find such a good bargain! Keep up the good work...Judy


----------



## jes1776 (Sep 10, 2011)

I think we have all been there to one degree or another! Take heart--return all the yarn that you can, and purpose to stay out of the stores unless you actually have a project you are working on. It is not worth wrecking your marriage and your budget over a few balls of yarn. Other than that---pray! Ps 46:1 "God is our refuge and strength; a very present help in time of trouble"


----------



## loopingrope (Nov 18, 2011)

Donna, I used to hoard material for when I quit working and my DH had hissy fits over my buying, so I got rid of DH and started buying yarn, and now I have to contend with my dear daughter another pain in the ***. I tell her when you get your stuff out of my garage, I'll get rid of my stuff, we are at a stand-off. I just keep on knitting and buying more yarn. lol loopingrope


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I guess we could start a yarn hoarder group, like AA, have a 12 step program., we would have hundreds in our group I think. lol


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

knitting2day said:


> I guess we could start a yarn hoarder group, like AA, have a 12 step program., we would have hundreds in our group I think. lol


Nope, probably thousands!


----------



## jlp50a (Feb 29, 2012)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


I have a self-imposed rule of "if I don't need it, don't buy it". I have always bought more stuff than I need, and I'm trying tu curb that for economic reasons. So, when I get a hankering for yarn shopping, I go shopping in my own stash. Invariably I find something I forgot I had. I did this over the weekend and was delighted to find some yarn I wanted and am using it now to make an afghan. I ended up being more pleased about my "purchase".


----------



## andipsu97 (Sep 22, 2011)

OK.....so what's the problem!!!! LOL


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I have the same problem - way too much yarn. But after I'd had some of it for a few years, I look at it again and sometimes I don't even like it anymore! So I donate.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

It's a good thing that I don't have a craft room or I'm sure it would be overflowing with yarn and fabric etc. My problem is that my yarn is in so many different places that I forget what I have. A spread sheet is a good idea, stay away from the stores and use your stash, if you don't have enough of one yarn for a certain pattern, mix in a different color or texture. Unsubscribe from emails that sell yarn, you can always rejoin later. All this is easy to say but takes a lot of discipline.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Florida Faye said:


> I figure that since I don't spend money to drink, smoke, or gamble, which might affect my health, (No offense to those who do), my habit can be yarn buying. I believe there will come a time where if I have some left, I will donate it to anyone who wants it. For now I can think of a bunch of projects for my stash.
> 
> One other vice I have is that I go on amazon and buy knitting books...
> 
> Hello, my name is Faye and I am a yarn hoarder...


I started deleting all Amazon emails without looking at them. There is always a list of new knitting books. When I retire I want to buy a house with a room for a knitting, crafts, gardening and cooking library.


----------



## fibernut (Jun 5, 2011)

Once my DH askd what I was going to do with all my fiber craft supplies...I told him I will work on them all when I retire. He said" Hopfully you will not go nuts by that time and try to feed it to me"...I answered "You my dear would be eating very well!" Kindof our joke..I think all crafters and creators always want to have enough so that they can fullfill their minds dreams, it inspires me and also I think it is a type of security, kindo of like building a nest, we know no matter what happens we will have enough to work something up.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


The fact that you are even posting this problem is telling. You must be recognizing it as an addiction and secretly want to break it. So, take some deep breaths and move forward. Each day go through a bag or bin and decide whether to save, sell or give away. At the end of a week you will have done this with 7 bags, and will hopefully have more in the "sell" and "give away" piles than in the "save." Continue this process until you have finished.

Hoarding yarn - or anything else - means that something is missing in your life. Selling and giving it away will raise your self-esteem. De-cluttering is healthy and energizing. Now you will have the energy to make a list of projects that you want to do with your remaining yarn.

I'm thinking that your relationship with your husband will improve and you will have some extra money to do fun things with him -- take a little trip; go to a movie and have dinner, etc.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Once a year I go thru my stash and donate yarn I know I'm not going to use to charity. My discipline is that I wait until I have enough money to go to my favorite LYS because I know can't go there and just buy what I came for--they always have something else I need. And I use cash not credit cards. Carlyta


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


Join "YARN PURCHASERS ANONYNMOUS". This is an addiction like any other. You have a choice........continue or stop.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

DEE DEE said:


> Donnabellah said:
> 
> 
> > Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> ...


I meant to type in "YARN HOARDER'S ANONYMOUS".


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello. I have read all 11 pages and have taken notes to be printed and re-read. 
Oh, my!
My sweetie retired (again) in April, so we are on a limited income. I have always worked, too, until we moved to MO a couple years ago.
What I have and what I was able to bring with me from MN is "pj's Store" of fiber, fabric, books, patterns, etc., to shop 24/7. And I do. 
1. I have always known that the time would come 
when buying fiber/fabric would no longer be reasonable financially.
2. I did not realize that when we moved, 
there would be virtually no stores for fiber or fabric
less than 40 miles away, for even a spool of thread.
3. I have gotten even deeper into community knitting/sewing/quilting/teaching than ever before.
My Jim is a confessed enabler of the stuff that keeps me happy and I wouldn't trade him for ANYTHING. (No smoking, drinking or gambling.) 

I'm available for a 12-step group, though. 
How do I break the KP internet habit?

As ever, in stitches of one kind or another, pj stitches!


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

I am guilty of this same addiction, but more for fabric than for yarn, as I love to sew, and to make quilts. I have to admit that I have acquired more yarn than I need, but mostly from left over projects. When I buy more yarn it is for a specific project. (Do you actually plan your projects before a purchase? Or are you simply engaged in impulse buying, like kid with money burning a home in the pocket, and no sense of self-control?

Lately it has become apparent to me that at my age, (83) I need to be aware that my life span is limited, and I do not wish to spend money on stuff that will be left behind for some one else to deal with.

In addition, as a former teacher of Home Economics, one of my favorite subjects to teach was Personal Management, which means taking responsibility for one's actions, belongings, and resources. Planning purchases carefully, to gain most from one's resources. Of course, I taught adolescents, who were about to enter their adulthood. We grown-ups, on the other hand, should have already learned most of those responsibility lessons. Right? We are able to govern our own behavior, right? After all, we should not need another person to tell us what to do, right?

Perhaps a donation to a retirement home, or charity knitting group would help solve your problem with the accumulated surplus. 
Just saying.... 
I hope my response had not offended any one.



Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

What a sensible plan!


Jude2444 said:


> I try to be quite disciplined about yarn purchases. I always keep sock yarn stash and cotton dishcloth stash. I don't buy yarn unless I have a pattern in mind. And I keep about 3 wip on the go. I don't allow myself to start a new project until one of the others is completed. That's just me. I would go crazy if I had bags of yarn sitting around.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

What a sensible plan!


Jude2444 said:


> I try to be quite disciplined about yarn purchases. I always keep sock yarn stash and cotton dishcloth stash. I don't buy yarn unless I have a pattern in mind. And I keep about 3 wip on the go. I don't allow myself to start a new project until one of the others is completed. That's just me. I would go crazy if I had bags of yarn sitting around.


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

You should see my husbands face when I come home with an armful of craft mags


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

pjstitches said:


> Hello. I have read all 11 pages and have taken notes to be printed and re-read.
> Oh, my!
> My sweetie retired (again) in April, so we are on a limited income. I have always worked, too, until we moved to MO a couple years ago.
> What I have and what I was able to bring with me from MN is "pj's Store" of fiber, fabric, books, patterns, etc., to shop 24/7. And I do.
> ...


I have to agree with you. I am buying while I can because I know that there will come a time when I will not be able to buy all the knitting supplies and yarn. There will also be a time when I will have more time to knit or crochet so I am not going to even try to stop buying. I do feel badly for knitters who have spouses that are not supportive, I have been pretty blessed in that area.


----------



## kiwigirl (Jan 14, 2012)

I have the same problem with yarn,fabrics and craft supplies. My excuse is "I don't smoke,I don't drink, I can't afford to go out to dinner or other things" I tend to spend my money on yarn etc. but as I am on superannuation{pension} I don't always have the spare cash these days. A good way to not buy stuff.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I think we need to do what makes us happy ..especially in our retirement...
I do NOT see the yarn the problem...the problem is hubby LOL j/k


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

Walk past wool shops, don't go online, hide your credit card or EFTPOS card and don't look at new patterns. Sell some on this site that you know you will never use. Make yourself knit for a certain. Amount of time a day to finish on at a time. 

You need to be very disciplined

RosennZ


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

I try to strike a balance--and it isn't easy. I still have fabric coming out my ears from when I only sewed--and my ADHD was undiagnosed. (I found that going on meds really clipped my stash habit--I started asking myself "Where will I put this?" before I got to checkout--and I started putting things back!)

My knitting stash is much smaller than the fabric one. I will occasionally buy yarn when I simply LOVE it AND it's on sale--but I try to have a general idea of what I want to make with it, and be sure to buy enough. 

I do lots of stash-busting--either charity hats or 18" doll hoodies for my dress-the-dolls Christmas project. 

Mostly I knit as part of my management for the ADHD--I call my knitting "constructive fidgeting", and typically knit whenever I'm away from home and have to sit--no matter WHY I have to sit--even in church! I find that I track conversations much better while knitting, and also that my fidgeting is much more tolerable to the people around me when I have yarn and needles in my hands.

The weird thing is that this type of knitting strategy can leave me with some interesting dilemmas: I absolutely MUST have a current project! If I don't, it's panic time--just as I want to head out the door! This is where my stash comes in handy--because at least when nothing in particular calls me, I have this pile of interesting possibilities.


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

sharmend said:


> You could do what I plan on doing with some of mine. Sell it! This site has a great classified section and just try selling what you think you won't use in small batches.


That's a good idea. I've already done that with some of my stash that I've had for some time and now find I don't really like it any more. I sold it on e-bay. I used the money to buy new yarn for a sweater I'm knitting for this coming winter.


----------



## ldurham (Jun 16, 2012)

look thru your stash see if you have any bright colors, would be willing to buy from you


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

The best thing to do, I think, is DON'T GO IN YARN STORES! I did really well for a while. I told myself I couldn't buy any more yarn until I used a lot of my stash UNLESS I was going to make something that really required a particular type of yarn or a particular color. Lately though I find myself looking in yarn stores again! Sometimes I can resist buying more, but a lot of times I can't! I think most all of us have this problem, so you're not alone. It is difficult to know how much to buy if you don't know what you are going to knit. I usually buy 3 or 4 skeins and then later try to find something that I could knit with that amount. It doesn't always work out though. Good luck controlling your buying ... it's definitely not easy!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> Lately I've been stopping myself from any purchasing by reminding myself that I should be knitting or crocheting instead of obsessing about a new needle set I don't have, or looking at more sock yarn when I should be knitting the sock yarn I already have. So I try to tell my brain to "just shut up and knit". Also I'm attempting to do a more thorough search through the things I already have, before making a purchase. Most times I find I have something that will work, or I get sidetracked into a different project, which works also!


I am doing the same thing I have a lot of stash to work with and I am trying my best not to buy more, but the other day I went to Jo-Ann and this sock yarn was on sale for 0.97 and for a 1.99....... imagine the bargain a 5.99 yarn for that price, I gave in and bought some, but I am still trying lol.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

As a fellow yarn-oholic I can appreciate what you are going through. I also do other crafts and have to hoard that stuff too... right now I have fabric in the car that I'm waiting until DH goes to bed before bringing in and hiding. What can I say... cept there is NO CURE... give me yarn to fondle and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## monalisa63au (Mar 15, 2012)

Normal Knitter

I must be going crazy,
I can't stop buying wool.
I really will have to stop quite soon,
My house is nearly full.

Its great to know that theres variety
In my cupboards top to floor.
All colours, types and plys of wool
and yet I still buy more.

Some might look at it and see
a lot of work and run.
But when I look at all that wool,
I see, hours and hours of fun.

My husband threatens Rubbish Dump
Trailer full of wool of course.
He knows he'd never do it though
Or he'd up in divorce.

A friend told me that all this wool
Is going up with inflation.
And the other benefit is that
Its actually insulation!

So of course I will die happy.
As all good crafter friends I know.
I hope they knit in heaven.
Or the other place I'll go!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Love the poem, thats exactly how I feel.


----------



## Bocciball (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi, I share your "pain" and am a recovering yarn hoarder myself. I am doing the following: staying out of yarn shops and not clicking on any sites that sell it. I am gathering the yarns I no longer need or no longer want and donating them to charity. I am also limiting myself to no more than three WIP at any one time. No new until one of the old is done. I also use Ravelry for planning a project with what I have. I am getting better. Good luck.


----------



## June K (Jun 12, 2011)

I understand completely. Years ago when I was working I purchased a lot of yarn to do charity knitting. Now after being a secretary for over 36 years I have bi-lateral carpal tunnel and can't do much knitting and crocheting. I have bagged up much of my acrylic yarn and have given it to people who do charity knitting. I have given some of my baby yarn to local women who knit for babies in need. So my stash is going down and I still have plenty of yarn to do some charity knitting when I am able. I'm sharing the wealth. You could have a yarn sale as someone suggested. I prefer to give it away to those who would use it. There are lots of charities on the internet who would love receiving yarn for their worthy cause.


----------



## EllenLevy (Feb 7, 2012)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


Do not go near yarn shops nor yarn sites on your computer. I suffer from the same problem, but only buy the yarn for a specific project. I do not buy yarn without a pattern in hand.

Ellen Levy


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have alot of collors, but only 1 or 2 skeins of each. I buy impulsivly and usually with no pattern in mind. All my bins are running over. I have started knitting and crocheting squares for charity and also giving alot away in swaps. I am actually making quite a dent in my stash. I do have prolly close to 15-20 projects in mind. I bag up yarn and pattern so it's all together for when the time comes to actually start making the project. I have no will power, I just buy because I like the colors or fibre. Some day you may see lots of yarn in our classified ads.


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

I buy alot off trade me so to make me catch up on what I already have ( a glory box fill ) my partner has changed the password to my trade me account, but there is nothing to stop me visiting my LYS though.....hehee


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

i should, but i also like quality yarn, and when i can get it cheap, i plan on using itand research my pattern books.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


I don't know if this is written 'tongue in cheek', but if you have masses of yarn and have not used it for years, why not donate it to a local knitters group who can then knit it into clothing or toys for your local charity, hospital, foster care services, etc.


----------



## 5rhode (Jun 21, 2012)

I totally get this - I LOVE shopping for "wool" as my Grandmother called it. Picking over the colors, feeling the textures, imagining the unbelievable creations I will knit or crochet with each skein...If only I had the time!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

This is a little scary; apparently in addition to jobs lost, homes foreclosed, retirement funds stolen and all of the other woes we have in this country according to some people...we now have raging lunatic yarn hoarders proliferating at an alarming rate. I thought that one former guest closet turned over to house knitting and sewing was an extravagance. I see now that I'm far below "normal" in the world of knitters whose stashes grow at night when the family is asleep into monster proportions. I think we're going to need Dr. Phil to help us with this addiction. I wonder if he knits....?


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

One suggestion would be to set up a Prayer Shawl group at your local church or community centre and knit shawls which can be given away to those in need.
Check out the Prayer Shawl Ministry Website for ideas.
Our church group here in Adelaide South Australia sent nearly 200 shawls and blankets over to Christchurch (NZ) after their disastrous earthquakes a year or so ago. 
Adelaide and Christchurch are "Sister Cities" 
We had a lovely blessing ceremony here before the shawls were shipped over to NZ.
It was lovely having a group project to work on knowing that they would be going to such a good cause.
Many of the homes in CHCH have been condemned and others are still on the list for major repair work so we're starting another round of shawl making for them.
Cheers
Ainslie.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> pattern piggie said:
> 
> 
> > My husband suggested a mini-storage in a different name. I think that is what he prefers I would do with my yarn stash. Our basement is full of containers of yarn, and I continue to buy more. I keep the yarn in hopes that when I retire in a year or two, I'll have enough to keep me busy.
> ...


I tell my Husband I'm storing up for the Nursing Home, I go in!!! There's plenty of storage there.  :roll:


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Me too Karen! It isn't just yarn with me. It is also beads, books, patterns, tools, etc. etc and etc. I know I'm crazy!
But I also know I'm in good company!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I hate when I do this... double post!


----------



## JudyMesnard (Aug 5, 2012)

I learned to knit when I was 5 years old, and have NEVER wasted any length that was of possible use. I found that I had enough yarn to start a yarn sholp. I got busy and I knit caps for kids and donated them. I think my count is about 700 hats. I gave them to a school in a depressed area, to CASA, an indian reservation, food banks, etc. When I got burnt out on hats, I started making baby afghans. I have several done and plan to donate them to a home for unwed moms! My supply of yarn has a dent, and loyts of kids are warm! (So is my heart)


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm right in the boat beside you. I got an email from CT Yarn & Wool about their 65% off sale, talked dh into taking a drive, and came back with a decent haul. Still, some self-control would be helpful!!

Karen N.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Go through it and see what you can do w/o and sell it. When you realize you have to do this tell yourself for every ball of yarn you bring in the house you have sell one that you have. I am hibernating because I have a large stash myself. When I want to use a bunch up to make myself feel better I find a stash buster afghan to crochet. They usually go fast, you have a nice finished item for gifting or for yourself. Verypink.com has a great log cabin knit afghan I am going to try.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the links to the verypink website and the logcabin knit afghan. Some great ways to use up some of our stashes.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

gclemens said:


> I don't have ANY solution but have to clear out a lot of yarn because I don't have room for it. I've bagged up 8 kitchen trash bags of yarn that I'm taking to the senior citizen center to donate. My rules of thumb for what to donate and what to keep:
> 1. If I had the yarn for over 5 years and wasn't thrilled with it anymore it went in the bag.
> 2. If I had tried to make something more than one time with the yarn and didn't like the result it went in the bag.
> 3. If it wasn't enough to make a hat or scarf it went in the bag.
> ...


My MIL bought tons of yarns that she was going to make things with and she had shelves full of yarn. She did the same thing with materials she was going to sew. She was extremely creative and always had a few things on the go. By the time she got around to her stash, years had passed and she no longer liked the colours and she never did use them, yarn or material. When she died, everything was given away to her friends or sold at a yard sale. What a waste.

I learned from her and only buy yarn for specific projects and don't buy more until my projects are done. Also I need order and when my craft room starts having too much in it, I get overwhelmed and don't know where to start first. But, to each his/her own.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

You had me LOL! Thank you...Judy C.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Carlyta said:


> Once a year I go thru my stash and donate yarn I know I'm not going to use to charity. My discipline is that I wait until I have enough money to go to my favorite LYS because I know can't go there and just buy what I came for--they always have something else I need. And I use cash not credit cards. Carlyta


Great idea!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

jconard said:


> You had me LOL! Thank you...Judy C.


Forgive me if I sound ignorant or confused. Are you saying you are my MIL? If you are, is it unbearably hot or pleasantly comfortable where you ended up? Rachel


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I haven't read all the posts so I'm not sure if you are teasing or serious....because we all are overstocked from time to time!! 
What I find that really works for me is to commit to try to use up stash for as many projects as I can and while I'm doing this, I stay off yarn websites for a month or two and don't go in Joanne's or michaels unless I really need something or have to fininish something. I also delete ALL the sale emails i receive unread. Then I go off my yarn diet after I finish a few projects. The old adage "if u can't stand the heat---stay out of the kitchen" really works for me.


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

Good for you.... what a wonderful outlook!!


JudyMesnard said:


> I learned to knit when I was 5 years old, and have NEVER wasted any length that was of possible use. I found that I had enough yarn to start a yarn sholp. I got busy and I knit caps for kids and donated them. I think my count is about 700 hats. I gave them to a school in a depressed area, to CASA, an indian reservation, food banks, etc. When I got burnt out on hats, I started making baby afghans. I have several done and plan to donate them to a home for unwed moms! My supply of yarn has a dent, and loyts of kids are warm! (So is my heart)


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

You are not alone. We all seem to have this adiction. I myself just went to Joann's and bought yarn that I did not need but had in my mind that I wanted a sweater in this color and wanted to make a afghan for my nephew, oh and I could make a shawl with this yarn, blah blah blah, LOL! Needless to say, this last weekend was a burden to my budget! I have enough yarn to last me for the next 10 years if I don't buy more in the meantime. Not gonna happen!!!!


----------



## hugtherapist2000 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have been what I call an impulse buyer. What I have done to help me resist is go ahead and go shopping (which puts me in a danger zone). I give myself permission to put whatever I want in the cart and I continue around the store with my chosen items. When I am sufficiently satisfied, I begin to review the items before checkout. I usually end up deciding that I could buy any or all of these items, but am choosing not to and put them back. It takes practice, but it works and makes me feel good in the end.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


Find a new husband?


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I am a yarn fondler... I love to feel it and enjoy the textures. My take on this is... if it makes you happy then go for it. If you want to give it away do that... there is always more yarn to buy if you get lonely for it... otherwise enjoy, enjoy, enjoy


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm the same as you . I have a promble with buying wool, reading books and printing knitting patterns off the pc. And to boot I live in a small 1bdroom apt. the seams are starting to bust.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


I'm breaking a rule I set myself; I'm not reading the 14 pages of responses you've already got. My two cents? You've asked the wrong folks; should I live to two hundred years of age and never skip a day of knitting for several hours, there is no way I could ever use up all the yarn I already have. I just bought three more skeins this weekend.

Of course, were I to spend less time on KP and more time knitting, I might be able to use it all up in another hundred years ...

Enablers can't help you. Good luck!


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

I started over stocking also when I started. But what I found is I either don't have right color, or enough skeins. 

So I will buy when I have something in mind...but won't even look if I don't.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Okay Ladies ... Here is a perfect stashbuster to use of all those yarns you might have. I made one in pastels for a childs blanket, jewel tones for my daughter ... you get the picture. And, it's a mindless, take with you project.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


I'm going to try those space bags to decrease the size of my stash, and I think I'll be able to see all the yarn without having to open the bags and go through it. I'm also donating all my inexpensive acrylic yarn, also the SnC and PnC as I don't like it much since I tried the I Love This Cotton yarn. Unfortunately my newest bad habit is seeing a pattern I love, then ordering the yarn called for in the pattern. Now I have a huge beach bag filled with patterns and their yarn, in addition to all the stash in the closet.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Gorgeouse afghans. Darn now I have another pattern. LOL


m2hvnfn said:


> Okay Ladies ... Here is a perfect stashbuster to use of all those yarns you might have. I made one in pastels for a childs blanket, jewel tones for my daughter ... you get the picture. And, it's a mindless, take with you project.


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

I am fairly new to knitting, and while I wish I had a huge stash to go to and knit whatever I could manage, I just dont. Just cant afford to at this time. 
It hard enough just to pay the bills!!! lol
I also dont have anyone who would complain if I did have a stash.
Times are hard for lots of ppl right now, and maybe your hubby see's it at money that could be spent on bills, or other needed things. If not, well I really dont know.
You have received some really great advice here from ppl who know what they are talking about.
Selling or Donating some of it may be a good Option, and knitting small quick items for charity out of it may be another way to go.
In the end its all up to you.
I hope all works out well for you and hubby is happy with the choice you make.
You have support here no matter what you do with it!!!

Bobbie


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

First!!!!! what hobbies does he have golfing ,, fishing,, hunting???bet your yarn takes up less space I am currently on a yarn diet, trying to finish some projects before I buy more yarn....I did have to buy some for a baby project and I do keep a knitting journal so I can reward myself when I see what I have knitted....I live with a golfer and he does not complain about my yarn


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

I did something similar with my stash...put all the little balls & pieces into a bag, then just picked 1 out without looking at the color, & crocheted a lapghan for myself. Just crocheted until that particular leftover was finished, then grabbed another color & crocheted until I ran out of LO yarns. Added fringe on both ends. I LOVE it!!! The colors are amazing (without planning!), & it keeps me warm while watching TV in the evenings. Have had many compliments on this project. I'm saving my stash for another go at one! Judy


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> Okay Ladies ... Here is a perfect stashbuster to use of all those yarns you might have. I made one in pastels for a childs blanket, jewel tones for my daughter ... you get the picture. And, it's a mindless, take with you project.


Thank you for this link. I really like the pattern and have lots of 1 skein colors I can use for this.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I was at Wal-Mart this past Saturday and they still don't have the color of yarn I need to purchase. BUT I got 6 skeins at $1.50 a skein. Couldn't afford to pass that up!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> I was at Wal-Mart this past Saturday and they still don't have the color of yarn I need to purchase. BUT I got 6 skeins at $1.50 a skein. Couldn't afford to pass that up!


What color and brand are you looking for? I am weeding out my stash ... maybe I have something for you!!


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

your a girl after my own heart i havew done the same, gone into a shop for something and come out with wool as well good aint it


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

Have you thought of donating some to your local Goodwill or Thrift Store? There are knitters who are not blessed enough to be able to buy yarn (at least not at full retail price).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pjstitches said:


> *How do I break the KP internet habit?*


Fewer than 12 steps:
1)delete the daily digests unopened/unread
2)disable the internet connection
3)just stay off KP!

Easier said than done, but it is do-able.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mrs. Mac said:


> ... *Personal Management, which means taking responsibility for one's actions, belongings, and resources. Planning purchases carefully, to gain most from one's resources.* Of course, I taught adolescents, who were about to enter their adulthood. We grown-ups, on the other hand, should have already learned most of those responsibility lessons. Right? We are able to govern our own behavior, right? After all, we should not need another person to tell us what to do, right?


Well, obviously some of us missed school that day, myself for one. At 66, I sometimes wonder if it's too late to learn some new lessons, or just resurrect them, dust them off, and implement them now. Better late than never?


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

kittykatzmom said:


> I was at Wal-Mart this past Saturday and they still don't have the color of yarn I need to purchase. BUT I got 6 skeins at $1.50 a skein. Couldn't afford to pass that up!


Our local Wal-Mart has been downsizing the yarn dept. I have picked up maybe 20 skeins of this discounted yarn. A bargain is a bargain. Now with the link for the afghan of diffrent colors, I finally know what I can do with some of them. LOL thanks


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

wheni have finished knitting the item i have started the left over wool is put into a black bag untill there is enough to start a patchwork blanket then i knit multi coloured squares and stitch them together then sell them


----------



## keepsmilin37 (Jul 7, 2012)

I am a member to a Facebook yarn swap group and my yarn stash has greatly increased as my pocketbook has greatly decreased since I joined! I have just made a deal with myself that until I have used up most of what I have, because I love all the yarn that I do own, I am on yarn restriction! We have to show some self control and do the healthy thing for ourselves because we will feel better in the end. The yarn will ALWAYS be around, the good deals will keep coming right? So my suggestion is to tell yourself you are on yarn restriction until you either use what you have up(most of it anyways), or sell some and use only that money to get new yarn. Hope you do find something that works for you so you can feel better...


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

Donnabellah said:


> Truth is I have enough yarn to last me all the rest of my life. I keep buying more! Also, how can you decide how much to buy if you are not sure what you will use it for? My DH is at his wits end about this problem. I try to hide my purchases but he goes balistic when he finds my stuff.
> Any suggestions?


I almost always have a project in mind before purchasing yarn or fabric. That way there is enough of the dye lot to complete. When I was younger I never had the money to binge buy, now it is such
a habit, I am unable to.


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

This morning after reading this thread for two days now, I rounded up all my yarn and put it in one place. Don't have that much, but it is a good feeling to know that when I am ready to use it, I know where it is.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Deb55 said:


> Here is what I have been doing and not just for yarn but for embroidery thread and quilt fabric. Its not easy but stay out the of stores/shops.
> 
> Work with what you have and if time allows go through the stash and get rid of what you don't want, you don't have to give it away, you could sell batches to get some of your money back, use the yarn sorting ideas gclemens posted.
> 
> I myself stay out of the shops and store if I happen to be going with a friend I leave cash and cards at home so I am not tempted. I am single and still know I have too much and will never use it all.


I used to buy shoes like knitters buy yarn. Except that I wore all my shoes. I used to buy shoes and then sew an outfit for them. My motto is that every woman should have 3 pairs of shoes in every colour. One for casual, one for business and one for dress up. The only thing I didn't fault Imelda Marcus on was her shoe collection. I always justified my shoe buying because I have a very small, unusual foot size and have a problem finding stores that carry my size. And always, the only stores that carried my size are very expensive.

Finding shoes that fit are a greater problem now than it ever way, so I'm always looking for shoes/sandals. But I have a lot to go through before I'll really need another pair. My solution is to not look when I pass shoe stores, and I avoid shoe depts in department stores.

When I bought an unusually expensive pair my line to my husband was, "I saved you a lot of money today. I only bought ONE pair." It became a standing joke with us (no pun intended).

I think the line (which was true) that I gave my husband would work with buying a new stash of yarn. You'd have to change the ine to fit the occasion, like: "I saved a lot of money today. It was all on a great price, and I could have bought more, but settled for only this much." Happy Knitting.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

SueJoyceTn said:


> I am a yarn fondler... I love to feel it and enjoy the textures. My take on this is... if it makes you happy then go for it. If you want to give it away do that... there is always more yarn to buy if you get lonely for it... otherwise enjoy, enjoy, enjoy


I agree. My sister doesn't swim, but she and her husband put in a backyard pool. She's a very tense person, and she just likes sitting on a water lounge chair on the water and just goes wherever the water pushes the chair. Says it's the most relaxing thing she does. As money is no object for her, I think she did the right thing. She's always very safe/smart about being in the water. But to be fair, the pool was put in when her children were small; her DH, kids and now g/kids love being in the water. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

keepsmilin37 said:


> I am a member to a Facebook yarn swap group and my yarn stash has greatly increased as my pocketbook has greatly decreased since I joined! I have just made a deal with myself that until I have used up most of what I have, because I love all the yarn that I do own, I am on yarn restriction! We have to show some self control and do the healthy thing for ourselves because we will feel better in the end. The yarn will ALWAYS be around, the good deals will keep coming right? So my suggestion is to tell yourself you are on yarn restriction until you either use what you have up(most of it anyways), or sell some and use only that money to get new yarn. Hope you do find something that works for you so you can feel better...


Yarn restriction! Never heard of this, but love it!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

PS...good luck with that yarn restriction! Let me know if it works!


----------



## Sandra956 (Jul 29, 2012)

I hide yarn too, but am soon contrite and indicate I started something new.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I found that I had a large plastic tote, so I will put it all in there, and I can still see thru it, and easier to keep organized. So much better.


----------



## ldurham (Jun 16, 2012)

wish I knew how to organize mine, my husband has to walk over my mess!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

space bags work great


ldurham said:


> wish I knew how to organize mine, my husband has to walk over my mess!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

frannie di said:


> space bags work great


At reducing the _volume_ of the stash, not actual reduction of yardage stashed.


----------



## slipperyfish (Jun 26, 2012)

We have TradeMe in New Zealand and I found it was a growing addiction - buying wool.. The pictures looked so pretty, and I have the urge to make something from as little and as cheap as possible. I had to ban myself from the site for a month, and now I'm almost cured!


----------



## Lubov (Jul 30, 2012)

Yarn Crafters,(seniors), knit and crochet ,blankets, hats, mittins,scarves,afgans for the 20 charities in Arlington, Virginia. We meet at a senior center for two hours every Monday morning. Anyone can drop off yarn./

Perhaps you can start a group like this. Our Public Health Nurses teach maternity classes. At the end of the program, Mothers who attended receive blanket hat sweater for there cherubs. Lubov


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I stay out of the stores until I get some of mine knit up and given away. I promised myself not to buy any more yarn until a huge dent has been made in my stash. I hope I can keep that promise. So far it is working.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> You can box it up and sent it here, I will hide it for you and hubby will never find it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iridger (Jun 17, 2012)

I quite agree. Most of my stash was purchased for a specific project. But life got in the way. I did not keep patterns with the yarns. I also have stashes for socks and wash/dish cloths. I take my small project along wherever I go. I usually have two wip at a time to keep from getting bored. I try not to have more than two and don't start another until one of those is done. It's hard, but be persistent. Happy knitting!!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

This addiction can be a real problem. Fortunately for me my DH act as if he does not see my stash, and most of it is stored where you don't see it.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I think the only temporary "cure" is to stop looking while you concentrate on stash-busting. Put some great new patterns together with yarn you already have and focus on beautiful pieces with someone specific in mind. It's a good time to start some wonderful Holiday knitting right now!!

That is a great idea!! put the pattern and yarn in a clear bag that way you are ready to go just like the kits you buy! Only its already yours.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Earlier in this thread some one shared a very colorful blanket. I made a copy of pattern and am eager to make this. I also have been giving away some yarn to special people who can't afford to buy yarn. Once I get Blanket done and hand out some yarn, I know I will feel better plus I'll have more room in my home. Thanks KP'ers


----------



## lowell (Jun 18, 2012)

Had one knitter tell me sock yarn doesn't count toward stash.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

lowell said:


> Had one knitter tell me sock yarn doesn't count toward stash.


If anyone believes that one, I've got a bridge for sale!!! But if I say 'sock yarn doesn't count' enough times, I will believe it!!!
Judy


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

lowell said:


> Had one knitter tell me sock yarn doesn't count toward stash.


If anyone believes that one, I've got a bridge for sale!!! But if I say 'sock yarn doesn't count' enough times, I will believe it!!!
Judy


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

It fits quite well in those long body pillow cases. hub never thinks yarn is in there not a pillow... Seriously, joining a 12 step program like alanon or AA gives support for addictions in general.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Does looking at the colors make you happy? If so, explain that to him, a happy wife , makes a happy husband.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

There is no such thing as "too much yarn/stash"...And no such thing as addiction to yarns, knitting, crocheting, etc. I am a retired RN so I know these things!!! Enjoy your stash!!! Judy
(LOL)...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jconard said:


> There is no such thing as "too much yarn/stash"...And no such thing as addiction to yarns, knitting, crocheting, etc. I am a retired RN so I know these things!!! Enjoy your stash!!! Judy
> (LOL)...


Rubbish! You're just in denial. I know this, because I'm in the same state. ;-) :!:


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi, if you want to borrow my pointy stick sharpener, come on over to get it!!!! LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jconard said:


> Hi, if you want to borrow my pointy stick sharpener, come on over to get it!!!! LOL


Where? :?:


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

i have a wonderful stash and im not adicted theres no such thing


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh, yes, there is!!! Use up that stash & find out some night that you have nothing to knit or crochet with...and..ACMoore is closed!!!! HELP!!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Unless you are spending money needed for necessities, what's the problem? Yarn is cheaper than therapy and makes good insulation if stored near outside walls. :lol:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I've been putting my unused yarn in my storage box but yesterday found redheart on sale for $1.50 in purple and lilac. Got 15 skiens. What color would go with it other than white or yellow?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a stash but it is for my retirement. At the moment I am buying yarn for projects that I want to knit now not later. My friend asked why was I buying more yarn, and I said I haven't got what I want for that particular pattern. So at the moment I am buying yarn that I want to use now. I like the idea of finding patterns to go with the wool and putting them in a bag with the pattern and work on them. I have to finish my WIP as well. Good luck.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> *What color would go with it other than white or yellow?*


*ORANGE!* :-D 
*GREEN* of any shade from lightest spring through deepest.
PINK (KP doesn't _do_ pink.) in all its variations.

Enjoy!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> I've been putting my unused yarn in my storage box but yesterday found redheart on sale for $1.50 in purple and lilac. Got 15 skiens. What color would go with it other than white or yellow?


Purple & lilac together would be very pretty. Either stripe the 2 colors or knit them together to give your craft a 'blend' of colors. I love to play around with colors, etc. Does that mean I need to get a life?  I'm too old now...


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you all for validating my habit. I live alone so no one comments on it except my granddaughter who organizes it for me. I am harder on myself than anyone else but I still buy more. It is fun to share.


----------



## ldurham (Jun 16, 2012)

I wish I had some one to organize mine for me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ldurham said:


> I wish I had some one to organize mine for me.


 :thumbup: Ditto!! :-D


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> I've been putting my unused yarn in my storage box but yesterday found redheart on sale for $1.50 in purple and lilac. Got 15 skiens. What color would go with it other than white or yellow?


I immediately thought of beige or off white, but how about a pale pink?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > *What color would go with it other than white or yellow?*
> ...


I love to do color combos but dont always do a great job.. 
Thanks for the suggestions esp the orange


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jconard said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > I've been putting my unused yarn in my storage box but yesterday found redheart on sale for $1.50 in purple and lilac. Got 15 skiens. What color would go with it other than white or yellow?
> ...


Good ideas! You dont need to get a life// this one is perfect. Knitting is life created.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jconard said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > I've been putting my unused yarn in my storage box but yesterday found redheart on sale for $1.50 in purple and lilac. Got 15 skiens. What color would go with it other than white or yellow?
> ...


Pale pink might be nice. Thanks. Beige would be safer but no pzazz I guess.Do you think teal would be aweful?


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

ldurham said:


> I wish I had some one to organize mine for me.


Half the fun of a stash is organizing it or just looking at all the different colors & planning in your head what you want to do with each color...Judy


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> jconard said:
> 
> 
> > jollypolly said:
> ...


Never thought of teal...try it, you can always frog it if you don't like the combo...beige is boring! so is off-white! Pale blue might work, you'd have to hold the colors together to see it. Judy


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i get it totally im the same way...i keep thinking what if theres no where to buy yarn someday!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i get it totally im the same way...i keep thinking what if theres no where to buy yarn someday!


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't take any cash or cards when you walk into wool shop. Then you can ooh and ahh at all the stuff you would like but walk out with nothing.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I haven't bought yarn for a few weeks now. I have one lay by and one on order though. The one on order is for a Christmas present and the lay be is an aran cardigan for me. I know what I am buying yarn for now, but I won't be knitting for a while until I get everything done for Christams.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

ask him how many nails and screws and tools he has. Send him off, ignore him, a girl has to have some fun and yarn is better than bar hopping Good luck Happy knitting Linda


----------



## ldurham (Jun 16, 2012)

grey


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

hot pink. cyclamen.go for colour! never be a "safe suzy" LOL

' tis not yarn with me..dress fabric.enough for the rest of my life and Jazz CDs............nearly 400 and still buying...............I mean I really wanted a CD of Michael Ball(Phantom of the Opera) Amazon had a two CD pack for one cent plus P and H.............could I say no????


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I like Michael Crawfords' version of Phamtom of the Opera.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

OH so do I..but this "new" Michael is wonderful also...check him out om YOUTUBE


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Cakes I will.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Did anyone see Jackie Evancho singing "Music of the Night" on the view the other day? Just beautiful. My daughter just loves "Phantom," had several of the songs played at her wedding recetion. I'll have to check out Michael Ball (but fear that Crawford and Sarah Brightman have locked up POTO for me, lol.)

Karen N.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

gclemens said:


> I don't have ANY solution but have to clear out a lot of yarn because I don't have room for it. I've bagged up 8 kitchen trash bags of yarn that I'm taking to the senior citizen center to donate. My rules of thumb for what to donate and what to keep:
> 1. If I had the yarn for over 5 years and wasn't thrilled with it anymore it went in the bag.
> 2. If I had tried to make something more than one time with the yarn and didn't like the result it went in the bag.
> 3. If it wasn't enough to make a hat or scarf it went in the bag.
> ...


You can donate to me!! I love wool have lots and always buy more it definately is an addiction!!! My excuse too was for retirement and now i'm retired its I only got this "bargain for x amount and I can sell it on at x amount. That usually settles him down (then I go and hide it!!)
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> You can box it up and sent it here, I will hide it for you and hubby will never find it!


I agree !-then again-I own a pick-up truck with a locked lid and anyone want to guess how much is stash ? correct answer is obvious except for the occasional family packs of TP paper


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I am my DH's full time caregiver so I pay myself a small salary each month. I love yarn so if I see a sale of yarn I love, I buy it. If I, for some reason, don't use it all before I pass away then I already have plans to have it donated to charities. I don't have a lot of time to knit right now but I figure someday maybe I will but then I may not be able to afford it. I figure it is like a savings account. I am no help when it comes to helping rescue you from building up your stash, sorry. I probably have enough sock yarn for 100 pairs of socks at least and enough other types of yarn for 50 sweaters or shawls. Knitting and reading are my only real entertainment loves, this is the first month that I spent my money on something other than yarn, I ordered a Kindle so I can download books since I very seldomn get to go anywhere. I believe in planning ahead. hehehe.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Michael Ball also sings with Sarah Brightman.........from Phantom!


----------



## AlexandraR54 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

